# Kindle Light?



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm interested in purchasing a light for my Kindle but from what I've seen, they can be a little on the pricey side. Can anyone recommend one that's reasonably priced--and if not reasonably, at least one that you feel is a good deal for the money and why you like it?

Thanks!

Drew


----------



## barefooter (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a Mighty Bright Travel Flex booklight.  I have a book style cover that it clips on.  The clip is small and light (takes one AAA battery) and it runs about $15.  I have used five other types of lights over the years and this is the best one yet.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the Mighty Bright TravelFlex too.  It illuminates my K2 evenly, side to side and top to bottom with no hot spots.  None of the other lights I've tried can match that.  At the moment it is $11.48 on Amazon.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I use the Huglight from MyLight.com

It goes around your neck and is $20. It also functions as a handsfree flashlight. I recommend it!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I picked up a light at Walmart for about $5.  It doesn't have a brand name but it works fine.  My only complaint is replacing the batteries so frequently which is why I'm saving up for the cover with the built-in light.  I figure with all the $$$ I'm spending on batteries, my lighted cover will pay for itself in about 6 years.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Book Light. $19.95 including batteries. AA Alkaline batteries last 120 hours, much longer than clip-ons. Worn around the neck so it doesn't add weight to the Kindle, will work with all models, and is versatile for many hands free uses (including reading soft items like newspapers). Gadling.com reviewed it and called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". GearDiary.com reviewed it and called it "perfect" for reading on the Kindle. Currently in review by a Kindle Boards moderator. See comments on Amazon for both LED 3 & LED 6 lights. Disclosures: I'm from the manufacturer. Link to Amazon includes Kindle Board's Amazon Affiliate ID. I have an Kindle 3 on order for myself.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

TripletDad said:


> Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Book Light. $19.95 including batteries. AA Alkaline batteries last 120 hours, much longer than clip-ons. Worn around the neck so it doesn't add weight to the Kindle, will work with all models, and is versatile for many hands free uses (including reading soft items like newspapers). Gadling.com reviewed it and called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". GearDiary.com reviewed it and called it "perfect" for reading on the Kindle. Currently in review by a Kindle Boards moderator. See comments on Amazon for both LED 3 & LED 6 lights. Disclosures: I'm from the manufacturer. Link to Amazon includes Kindle Board's Amazon Affiliate ID. I have an Kindle 3 on order for myself.


You WEAR the light? Really? This is for people who have lifealert no doubt.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> You WEAR the light? Really? This is for people who have lifealert no doubt.


And you can keep it in your fanny pack.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> You WEAR the light? Really? This is for people who have lifealert no doubt.


  (good idea) we'll add it to the list.

It joins people who use it as a hands free light to knit, quilt, change diapers at night (I've done a lot of this), read a newspaper or other item that can't hold a clip-on light, walk around hands free during a power outage, or rummage around a dark basement .

And -- of course - - to read a Kindle (or dead tree book) when they need extra light.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I got at my local Target for $20...fits K2 & K3 and I love it. The only thing I've seen about it online is this review:
http://www.simplyparticular.com/2010/08/ebook-light-great-new-option-for.html


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to Tuesday Mornings tried many but selected (2) Great Point Light Flex Neck Clip-On Reading Light in Black with (2) soft LED bubs for ~$2.50/ea. Then I went to ebay and bought (25) new Energizer CR2032 batteries at far better prices and free shipping. The device requires (2) batteries for a yield of only 20 hour of life. But I don't always read in the dark....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

meeko350 said:


> I got at my local Target for $20...fits K2 & K3 and I love it. The only thing I've seen about it online is this review:
> http://www.simplyparticular.com/2010/08/ebook-light-great-new-option-for.html


I picked up this same light and I really like it. The back is adjustable, so it fits my Sony and my K2.
deb


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> You WEAR the light? Really? This is for people who have lifealert no doubt.


This looks like it would be great for sitting up and reading, or lying on your back in bed to read, but not so great for those of who lie on our sides, or curl into the arm of a chair to read.

Shari


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

I use the Octovo Solis for Kindle 2.  It clips to the top and shines a warm, whitish light over the screen with no glare.  It uses one AA battery and is small and stylish - no ugly flexi-arm.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

sully5live said:


> I use the Octovo Solis for Kindle 2. It clips to the top and shines a warm, whitish light over the screen with no glare. It uses one AA battery and is small and stylish - no ugly flexi-arm.


I use the Octovo Solis for Kindle 2 also. The only thing I dislike is that it doesn't clamp on tightly. The light itself is great, and extremely easy to change batteries.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Another vote for the Octovo Solis. Have modified my K2 model but am waiting for a Solis made for the K3. Really just needs a smaller clip.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Octovo Solis, my hands down favorite! Really, really light weight and compact. Uses one of the 'natural sunlight' spectrum bulbs and only needs one battery. Can hardly wait for one to come out just for the K3--the one for the K2 can be padded to work with the K3 (clip doesn't hold tightly because the K2 is thicker than the K3) but I'm hoping they'll produce one that is K3 specific.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

My husband is a scouter and we have many headlamps - we get them from campmor.com
http://www.campmor.com/energizer-aaa-led-head-beam-headlamp.shtml?source=CI&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=82769WC

He prefers the LED lights..


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Octovo Solis, my hands down favorite! Really, really light weight and compact. Uses one of the 'natural sunlight' spectrum bulbs and only needs one battery. Can hardly wait for one to come out just for the K3--the one for the K2 can be padded to work with the K3 (clip doesn't hold tightly because the K2 is thicker than the K3) but I'm hoping they'll produce one that is K3 specific.


According to their website, they are working on accessories for K3. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> I got at my local Target for $20...fits K2 & K3 and I love it. The only thing I've seen about it online is this review:
> http://www.simplyparticular.com/2010/08/ebook-light-great-new-option-for.html


I'm so glad to hear this fits the K3! I have it and use it for my K2i and it's quite nice. I recommend it. I am a little worried about build quality but it's held now for several weeks with no problem. Also seems to use less batteries than the Medge light - that one goes through a battery every 6 hours!


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

shalym said:


> This looks like it would be great for sitting up and reading, or lying on your back in bed to read, but not so great for those of who lie on our sides, or curl into the arm of a chair to read.
> 
> Shari


Shari,

Good thoughts. It does work real well for sitting or standing. You're right that lying on one's side, it wouldn't work well wearing it. However, a Beam N Read has a nice flat surface so it can sit on the bed between you and the Kindle for side reading. As the light shines from the chest, if your body faces the Kindle when curled into the arm of a chair, it should work OK. Like any accessory, personal preference and style of reading will play a large part in what works best for any individual.
Bob


----------

